
UBlock: a fast, lightweight, and lean blocker for Chrome, Firefox, and Safari - Arkan
https://github.com/chrisaljoudi/uBlock
======
q4
I haven't used uBlock yet. I've used Adguard and I find it to be equally good.
Adguard too claims to be lightweight and fast.

Does anyone have experience with using both these extensions?

------
warcode
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock)

~~~
sambull
A link to uBlock Origin, maintained by the original author. I've had better
luck with it so far.

